

Why being a vegan is kind of ridiculous. - curtisspope
http://www.quora.com/Do-vegans-acknowledge-that-plants-are-animal-life?__snids__=12856863

======
mooism2
My image of Quora being a repository of high quality questions is ruined.

~~~
curtisspope
lol

